
Show HN: TurboRLE: Bringing Turbo Run Length Encoding Incl. SIMD to Java - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/TurboRLE/blob/master/README.md
======
powturbo
Java Critical Natives Interface. Access TurboRLE incl. SIMD! from Java as fast
as calling from C

